# TGCA Qualifiers - Bucks & Oxon



## loopy3585 (9 March 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know of any shows thats are TGCA qualifiers in Bucks or Oxfordshire? I can only find Patchetts and Rushden District at the moment and the TGCA show diary doesn't have them all up.

Many thanks in Advance


----------

